# stock incan 6p rechargeable setup for noobs



## leon2245 (Nov 5, 2013)

In a 6P that's not bored. I notice sf expressly prohibits incans w their cr123 rechargeables: "
*Do not use LFP 123A batteries with incandescent illumination tools."*

My situation is, I don't even need any more output or modes than the stock 6p's lamp provides. After experimenting & flipping a half dozen led drop-ins, malkoff's, high cri's, HO's to LLL's etc. my preferred beam still remains the stock incan setup, and I wouldn't even care about its poor efficiency if I just had a FOOLPROOF rechargeable setup for it. If I HAVE to resort to a dowel rod & sandpaper or something, I'll just go back to led, splurge on the LE tk22 neutral & their own branded charger & 18650 instead, though it's overkill, bigger, brighter, more expensive and complicated than I need, I don't like the looks or form/size/ui as much, & I really, really just want to stick with this (it just seems foolproof with their compatible battery & charger setup). Was just super hoping the sf rechargeables would work in their own light. & I've seen conflicting info on this matter, on the internet.

Advice, alternative suggestions?

Please don't move this to batteries etc. as my priority is sticking with incan.


----------



## Redhat703 (Nov 5, 2013)

You could run a P90 with 2 rechargeable batteries RCR123s.


----------



## leon2245 (Nov 5, 2013)

Okay, so that's the 9p lamp in my 6p, then use two of those sf cr123 rechargeables, & ill be good? 

That's just replacing the bulb, right:

http://www.surefire.com/p90lamp.html


----------



## schizeckinosy (Nov 5, 2013)

With the p9 bulb, you can use any type of rcr123 batts (2 of them), not just the expensive lower voltage Surefire ones.


----------



## leon2245 (Nov 5, 2013)

Understood, so no sf rechargeables with 6p or 9p, and i assume the fenix 18650 wont fit in the 6p, so back to the drawing board.

Thanks guys.


----------



## DellSuperman (Nov 5, 2013)

leon2245 said:


> Understood, so no sf rechargeables with 6p or 9p, and i assume the fenix 18650 wont fit in the 6p, so back to the drawing board.
> 
> Thanks guys.



Nope, an unbored 6P will not take in any 18mm cells. 

- JonK


----------



## ampdude (Nov 6, 2013)

This is pretty simple and cheap. Put a P90 into that 6P and run it off of a couple of AW IMR16340 cells. The output will be higher than the stock P60 and it is rechargeable. You just need to pick up a cheap lithium ion charger like AW sells.


----------



## cland72 (Nov 6, 2013)

You could either source a KR2 kit to convert your 6P to accept the nicad rechargeable battery, but I think it would be easier to just buy a 3.7v incan P60 lamp from Lumens Factory and run a 17670 (or 18650 if the 6P is bored).


----------



## DellSuperman (Nov 6, 2013)

cland72 said:


> You could either source a KR2 kit to convert your 6P to accept the nicad rechargeable battery, but I think it would be easier to just buy a 3.7v incan P60 lamp from Lumens Factory and run a 17670 (or 18650 if the 6P is bored).



Nah, OP states that he doesn't want to do anything to the host so even the 17mm cells are outta the question.. 
Unless there is a 16650, then OP can consider the 3.7v incan that is mentioned. 

- JonK


----------



## schizeckinosy (Nov 6, 2013)

leon2245 said:


> Understood, so no sf rechargeables with 6p or 9p, and i assume the fenix 18650 wont fit in the 6p, so back to the drawing board.
> 
> Thanks guys.


What I meant to say is that you can use any 2 rechargeable 123's with the 9p bulb, including the surefires, but you don't need to spend the money on the special surefires. The higher voltage of regular or IMR li-ions will not hurt the 9p bulb as long as you use 2 of them. Using any 3 rechargeables in the p9 flashlight is forbidden with the incan 9p bulb.


----------



## bentt (Nov 6, 2013)

In my unbored C2, I use a Lumen Factory HO-4 (3.7V, 150 Lumens) powered by a AW 17670 (protected). I've found the HO-4 to be just slightly brighter than the P60 and the battery is reported to last 50-60min. 

Also as mentioned above, two cell (9V) options are available. 

I have a number of high quality LED drop-ins & they all have their place, but I favour the traditional beam pattern & colouring rendering of the P60 format incan.


----------



## Justin Case (Nov 6, 2013)

DellSuperman said:


> Nah, OP states that he doesn't want to do anything to the host so even the 17mm cells are outta the question..
> Unless there is a 16650, then OP can consider the 3.7v incan that is mentioned.
> 
> - JonK



There is no need to do anything to the host, at least for an old round body 6P, to be able to accept 17mm cells. A regular 123A cell is already nominally 17mm in diameter.


----------



## leon2245 (Nov 6, 2013)

I like the idea of using a single battery, if A 17mm will will fit in an unbored 6p, especially if doing so means I can get away with not having to measure it every time I take it out of the charger (as I understand is required when using more than one)?

Either way lots of good options, thanks all!


----------



## leon2245 (Nov 6, 2013)

schizeckinosy said:


> What I meant to say is that you can use any 2 rechargeable 123's with the 9p bulb, including the surefires, but you don't need to spend the money on the special surefires. The higher voltage of regular or IMR li-ions will not hurt the 9p bulb as long as you use 2 of them. Using any 3 rechargeables in the p9 flashlight is forbidden with the incan 9p bulb.



Oops yeah I mistakenly read "not just" as "just not", but you said it right. Thanks for clarifying, that's probably what I'll end up going with. I like the idea of one company being responsible for all components in case something goes wrong.


----------



## archimedes (Nov 6, 2013)

leon2245 said:


> I like the idea of using a single battery, if A 17mm will will fit in an unbored 6p, especially if doing so means I can get away with not having to measure it every time I take it out of the charger (as I understand is required when using more than one)?
> 
> Either way lots of good options, thanks all!



Yes, a single-cell setup would be preferable (especially with heavy current draw from incandescent), I agree ... but you still need to monitor voltage before & after charging for safety 

From a 2006 post by *rikvee* ... LF HO-4 draws 1.68-1.8 A (on 1x Li-Ion) & SF P90 draws 1.18 A (on 2x Li-Ion) ...

https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/114094


----------



## Redhat703 (Nov 6, 2013)

One time I put a P90 to the SF 9P host + 1 cell extender with 2 AW17670 1500mAh. It ran great with more light output than the P60 with 2 primaries.
This happened before I bought AW IMR16340 cells. I think 2 IMR16340 will work fine with P90 in 6P host, just be careful not let those IMRs fully depleted.


----------



## Justin Case (Nov 6, 2013)

AW 17670 cells fit in all of my old-style round body 6Ps, and in my old-style E2es, 6Zs, 12ZMs, and 6Rs. Also in my G2s. Certainly, SF can, and has, made some of their lights incompatible with 17mm diameter cells (e.g., certain E2es, U2s, A2s, and A2Ls). I have a newer generation 6P with flats that I can test for 17mm compatibility.

How old is your 6P?


----------



## cland72 (Nov 6, 2013)

DellSuperman said:


> Nah, OP states that he doesn't want to do anything to the host so even the 17mm cells are outta the question..
> Unless there is a 16650, then OP can consider the 3.7v incan that is mentioned.
> 
> - JonK



A 17670 will fit in every C/P/Z/G series I've ever owned. He should be fine with 17670 and a 3.7v incan lamp.


----------



## leon2245 (Nov 6, 2013)

^great, thanks. I'll research small chargers that still have those on board lcd displays showing the voltage. I want to avoid messing with a meter, but it looks like that's kind of an expensive feature even on single or double bay chargers. 




Justin Case said:


> AW 17670 cells fit in all of my old-style round body 6Ps, and in my old-style E2es, 6Zs, 12ZMs, and 6Rs. Also in my G2s. Certainly, SF can, and has, made some of their lights incompatible with 17mm diameter cells (e.g., certain E2es, U2s, A2s, and A2Ls). I have a newer generation 6P with flats that I can test for 17mm compatibility.
> 
> How old is your 6P?



Purchased new less than 10 years ago.


----------



## calipsoii (Nov 6, 2013)

cland72 said:


> A 17670 will fit in every C/P/Z/G series I've ever owned. He should be fine with 17670 and a 3.7v incan lamp.



Yep, this. The E-series had that nonsense with the narrowing battery tube, but every SF I own with a removable tailcap will fit a 17670.

Maybe see if you can get your hands on a bi-pin FM P60 socket, leon. Gives you greater options (and cheaper ones) for matching bulbs to battery.


----------



## cland72 (Nov 6, 2013)

leon2245 said:


> ^great, thanks. I'll research small chargers that still have those on board lcd displays showing the voltage. I want to avoid messing with a meter, but it looks like that's kind of an expensive feature even on single or double bay chargers.



Doesn't have a built in voltage display, but I like my Nitecore Intellicharger. You can pick up either a double or quadruple bay charger really cheap, and then invest in a decent DMM.


----------



## DellSuperman (Nov 6, 2013)

My G2 & G2Z had some problems fitting 17mm cells, maybe my cells were too large? 
I used the simple sand paper & rod method to get them to fit my 17mm cells nicely 

- JonK


----------



## Justin Case (Nov 6, 2013)

Apparently not all 17xxx cells are actually 17mm diam. What cells were yours? I use only the black label AW 17670s. I mic'ed mine and they all come in at about 16.8mm max.


----------



## ampdude (Nov 8, 2013)

The 1x17670 3.7 volt setup in a multicell capable light is not the best choice for several reasons.

1. With the P17670 setup you have to use harder to find 3.7 volt lamps instead of more easily available 9 volt aftermarket and Surefire lamp assemblies.

2. The 9 volt setup is brighter and more efficient, especially when you start getting into larger cells. You can run a 9 volt lamp in a three cell body as well with two P17500's.

3. If you want a longer runtime you can simply add a one cell extender and run the same lamp off of three primary cells. And primary cells work a lot better in the cold.


----------



## scout24 (Nov 10, 2013)

+1 on the LF HO-4 on a 17670. 50-60 minute runtime, and relatively inexpensive at $12.99ea.


----------



## leon2245 (Mar 5, 2014)

cland72 said:


> You could either source a* KR2 kit *to convert your 6P to accept the nicad rechargeable battery, but I think it would be easier to just buy a 3.7v incan P60 lamp from Lumens Factory and run a 17670 (or 18650 if the 6P is bored).



Can the g2 version of this kit, with nitrolon adapter tube, be used with an aluminum 6p too? Or not a good idea, the nitrolon on aluminum threads?


----------



## Mikeg23 (Mar 8, 2014)

The lumens factory bulbs are really your best bet. I ran a couple of the lumens factory HO-4 bulbs in my 6P before I got the Fivemega bi-pin adapters and was happy with them. The HO-4 was pretty similar to the P60 but a little whiter and a little brighter. I would get about an hour from and AW 2200mah 18650 so probably would get 45 min from 17670.

My only gripe was I went through them pretty quick but I was burning over an hour each night 4 or 5 nights a week. Changing over to the Fivemega/strion set up made bulb changes a lot easier.


----------



## fivemega (Mar 8, 2014)

*You can run an original P60 with 3 NiZn AA or 4 Eneloop rechargeable cells.
P61 might not be suitable for above battery set ups.*


----------



## radiopej (Mar 12, 2014)

I just bought a 6P too. After reading these, I thought I'd forego the 17670 I was planning and drop in a multi mode LED that takes 9V with 2 RCR123s. However, I really want a nice Nichia in there, and the 3 mode ones I've seen only go up to 6V, so perhaps the 17670 might be better after all.

So it seems it's highly dependent on the emitter you want, I'll be working backwards from there.


----------



## leon2245 (Mar 12, 2014)

fivemega said:


> *You can run an original P60 with 3 NiZn AA or 4 Eneloop rechargeable cells.
> P61 might not be suitable for above battery set ups.*



Wow interesting. I'm almost afraid to ask what that would look like, if it exists... a super long tube?


----------



## archimedes (Mar 12, 2014)

leon2245 said:


> Wow interesting. I'm almost afraid to ask what that would look like, if it exists... a super long tube?



It looks like this ... 

https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/221687


----------



## fivemega (Mar 12, 2014)

leon2245 said:


> Wow interesting. I'm almost afraid to ask what that would look like, if it exists... a super long tube?





archimedes said:


> It looks like this ...
> 
> https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/221687



*And this:*

http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb...2-32650-32700-P60-(D26)-by-fivemega&highlight=


----------



## leon2245 (Mar 12, 2014)

> *4 Eneloope AA can be used with P60 incand or any LED which is capable of 4.8 volt max.*



Haha nice, I never go into the custom forums, but that is much better than a long tube. 

Which body best fits the 4xAA holder? Or continue in that thread?


----------

